# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Dụng cụ, thiết bị cơ khí - Mechanic Tools & Equipments

## ppgas

Dạo này thấy mục mua bán sôi nổi quá (và em cũng góp phần trong đó :Smile: , em mở thớt này để anh em có, hoặc thấy đồ nghề, công cụ, đồ tự chế, đồ trên mạng  :Smile:  hay hay... xin chia sẻ ở đây để mọi người có dịp mở rộng thông tin, kiến thức và có định hướng mua sắm cho mình một cách hữu ích nhất. Rất mong anh em tham gia chém cho xôm tụ nhé.

Xin mở màn với cái khoan Bosch, thứ công cụ đầu tiên và đặt biệt hữu dụng cho đàn ông trong nhà, khoan tường, bê tông, kim loại, khoan lỗ chế máy cnc... đều xơi tất  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

... Tiếp theo là mớ đồ nghề này, mặc dù giờ đã bán và nâng cấp nhưng đó là những món đồ cơ bản em mua lúc mới tham gia vào thú vui này :Smile: 



Những món đồ kỷ niệm này em có thể kể vanh vách đã chuyển giao cho ai:
- gá máy căt bên trái: Ckd, Mr. L
- khoan bàn: mattroidem
- khoan mini Proxxon:lenamhai
- phay Makita: tuanlm (đã về với minhtriet :Smile: )
- thước đo cao Mitutoyo Ckd, Mr. L
- khoan tay Makita & gá: Ckd, Mr. L
- máy mài mini dưới gầm bàn: jimmily 
... và hơn thể nữa.

Các bác tiếp nhé...

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ủa , là bác bán mấy món này hay là đã bán xong ? bây giờ ghi nhật ký ? 
 em thích cái khoản bàn mini quá đi .

----------


## ppgas

> ủa , là bác bán mấy món này hay là đã bán xong ? bây giờ ghi nhật ký ? 
>  em thích cái khoản bàn mini quá đi .


Những công cụ hữu ích trong việc vọc vạch chứ không phải bán ở đây bác ah  :Smile:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Nhìn cái khoan bàn của bác đẹp thế. Giá một cái như thế giờ khoảng bao nhiêu nhỉ, mua loại nào tốt bác ?

----------


## ppgas

> Nhìn cái khoan bàn của bác đẹp thế. Giá một cái như thế giờ khoảng bao nhiêu nhỉ, mua loại nào tốt bác ?


Đối với dân đi bãi thì cứ đồ bãi nhật là đảm bảo ngon bổ rẻ.
Cái khoan bàn như vậy, hàng nhật bãi khoảng 2,5-3 tr là hàng ngon trong tầm trung (Kira, hítchi, makita... nội địa). Loại lớn hơn thì 5-6 tr, tuỳ theo tình trạng hàng hoá bác ah.

----------


## ppgas

Tiếp theo, để tránh bụi bay vào mắt khi ghé miệng thổi  :Smile: 


Nó rất hữu dụng khi thổi bụi trong các ngóc ngách, gắn thêm bộ trộn làm máy phun sơn, các công cụ bắt vít sử dung khí nén, và còn dùng để rửa xe, bơm xe ...

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa có con máy phay CNC nào hoạt động hoàn chỉnh mà máy móc dụng cụ hơi nhiều đó.

Cuối tuần em rãnh em chụp hình hàng loạt post lên , dụng cụ hơi nhiều đó.... hi vọng chia sẽ anh em kinh nghiệm chọn dụng cụ cho từng công việc cụ thể.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> chưa có con máy phay CNC nào hoạt động hoàn chỉnh mà máy móc dụng cụ hơi nhiều đó.
> 
> Cuối tuần em rãnh em chụp hình hàng loạt post lên , dụng cụ hơi nhiều đó.... hi vọng chia sẽ anh em kinh nghiệm chọn dụng cụ cho từng công việc cụ thể.


Thông thường người kém cỏi hay thích màu mè  :Smile: , sắm đồ cho nhiều vào mà chưa ra trò trống gì. Tiếp theo là một ví dụ, một tháng chỉ đụng đến điện giỏi lắm vài ba sợi mà đô nghề thì rất ...


Đặc biệt thích cái này, tuốt dây điện rất hiệu quả:

Mấy cái công cụ này tuy không đáng bao nhiêu $ cho đầu tư nhưng những đầu nối điện chắc chắn hơn, đẹp hơn và đặt biệt không dùng... răng nữa  :Smile:

----------

anhcos

----------


## maxx.side

Răng sứ nay cũng hơn Triệu bạc 1 cái anh ơi, dùng kềm mấy xị mà an toàn  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

Bộ sưu tập dụng cụ điện cầm tay của Proxxon Đức.
Đặc biệt hữu dụng làm đồ mini.

----------


## maxx.side

Đẹp quá anh, mà chắc anh cũng test thôi chứ chưa xài  :Big Grin:

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Đẹp quá anh, mà chắc anh cũng test thôi chứ chưa xài


Toàn để ngó :Smile: ...

----------


## vusvus

thấy cái ổ của bác e thèm quá

----------

ppgas

----------


## CKD

Hic hic!
Vì nhu cầu chế cháo.. mà CT thì đồ đạc không biết tìm đâu. Phải mò qua china ôm cái bẻ góc mini về, tèo mất mấy củ.

Sao cụ không khoe sớm sớm để em còn.. theo năn nỉ mà rướt về. Buồn mấy phút.

----------


## ppgas

Cái này lâu lâu đi bãi nhặt được mang về để nghía thôi, gọi là siu tầm  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

Đụng cụn này phải nói là tối cần thiết đây :Smile: 


Mà không thấy ai tham gia vậy ta? Các anh em bổ vào cho xôm tụ nào...

----------

maxx.side

----------


## sieunhim

ở nhà e cũng có 1 đang tính chế nó để làm máy mài dao mà ko biết khả thi ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

mài dao đòi hỏi cái động cơ mài chuyên dụng , cực êm , không được rung , không runout cốt , và cái phần cực kì tiếp theo là cơ cấu xoay và gá dao chứ động cơ mài chỉ chiếm 20% độ quan trọng trong máy thôi.

----------


## hung1706

> Đụng cụn này phải nói là tối cần thiết đây
> 
> 
> Mà không thấy ai tham gia vậy ta? Các anh em bổ vào cho xôm tụ nào...


Hehe cái này mài mũi khoan là hết ý :d

----------


## sieunhim

> mài dao đòi hỏi cái động cơ mài chuyên dụng , cực êm , không được rung , không runout cốt , và cái phần cực kì tiếp theo là cơ cấu xoay và gá dao chứ động cơ mài chỉ chiếm 20% độ quan trọng trong máy thôi.


em tính kiếm bộ XY hành trình nhỏ nhỏ rồi chế cái đầu ER kẹp dao phần này như vậy OK ko anh. Còn cái máy mài 2 đầu có rung lắc, runout ko thì chắc phải xem lại, ok là e chơi luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> mài dao đòi hỏi cái động cơ mài chuyên dụng , cực êm , không được rung , không runout cốt , và cái phần cực kì tiếp theo là cơ cấu xoay và gá dao chứ động cơ mài chỉ chiếm 20% độ quan trọng trong máy thôi.


Đợi cụ namcnc show con máy mài dao lên xem. 
Ở nhà còn cái máy chuyên mài dao của Mỹ, có cơ cấu trược ngon lành nhưng mất bộ kẹp dao.

----------


## thuhanoi

Mới tậu được em này

Em nó cắt ngọt gớm, cảm giác an toàn, chơi gỗ, nhôm, đồng, sắt mỏng ..... không giật. Tiếc cái là điện 110V


Cắt gỗ chỉ cần cầm 1 tay cũng được  :Big Grin: 
Cắt nhôm rất đẹp, vết cắt bóng không bavia làm che chắn cho máy đẹp và nhanh

----------

duonghoang, ppgas

----------


## duonghoang

--- Máy này có 2 lưỡi cắt quay ngược chiều luôn hả bác Thuhanoi?

----------


## thuhanoi

> --- Máy này có 2 lưỡi cắt quay ngược chiều luôn hả bác Thuhanoi?


Đúng rồi, 2 lưỡi quay ngược chiều nhau nên chạy tới chạy lui chi cũng như nhau cả

----------


## duonghoang

> Đợi cụ namcnc show con máy mài dao lên xem. 
> Ở nhà còn cái máy chuyên mài dao của Mỹ, có cơ cấu trược ngon lành nhưng mất bộ kẹp dao.



--- Nhà em đục gỗ mà dao hay mòn quá nên độ luôn con để mài dao V, nói chung là dao chạy cũng khá tốt tiện thể khoe luôn  :Smile:

----------

ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Chú râu giỏi thiệt , có mài đúng cách tui chỉ không đó ???

----------


## thuhanoi

> --- Nhà em đục gỗ mà dao hay mòn quá nên độ luôn con để mài dao V, nói chung là dao chạy cũng khá tốt tiện thể khoe luôn 
> ...........................
> ...........................


Ôh hay quá, cái máy mình chế cũng kiểu kẹp dao ấy, nhưng do cái gối + vòng bi + trục ER tệ quá nên runout khá lớn nên đành phải phá sản vụ này  :Big Grin:

----------


## Firefly Moon

Đánh dấu để theo dõi chủ đề, có gì cần để mua sắm.  :Smile:

----------


## Tuan Kieu

dây điện nhìn ghê quá , cẩn thận ko lại giựt điện

----------


## ppgas

Cuối cùng rồi cũng sắm được, show một vài cái anh em ngắm chơi. 
Bấm kim loại như chém chuối  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## maxx.side

sax bữa triễn lãm em hỏi giá mỗi cây gần 1tr, hàng quá VIP rồi anh  :Big Grin:

----------

